# The corn is coming off!!!!



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I hunted Thursday and Sunday south of Jamestown, and there is more and more corn coming off....sweet!! :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks for the update, this is perfect weather, I bet by this weekend at least 50% will be gone. Any other reports?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> Any other reports?


Lots of corn coming off these past 7 days...should continue as long as weather cooperates.

Still lots of water


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

The 10 day outlook looks favorable...... :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The ag report this morning said about 30% of the corn has been harvested.


----------

